# Strip Steak and Filet for Dinner (Pics)



## Greg Rempe (May 17, 2005)

Did another strip steak tonight...honing my skills for a redemption cook this coming Monday!

The strip was 1 1/2" thick and the filet was 11oz.  My wife requested the munster cheese stuffed filet which is pictured and I did mine to mid-rare...I will probably keep the strip on for another 2 minutes as my guest likes more towards medium than mid rare.  Mine was very good and I am happy with how my skills are progressing with the Silver B.

My staek was rubbed down with "WolfeRub"...I will review that in the products thread.  Here are the pics...

Click here and choose the "Strip and Filet Grill"


----------



## txpgapro (May 17, 2005)

Bad link Greg.


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Bad link Greg.


That's our admin.  #-o


----------



## txpgapro (May 17, 2005)

He must be heavy into the Maker's Mark by now. :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 17, 2005)

Give it a try now...it works for me>>>


----------



## txpgapro (May 17, 2005)

After a little editing it works!


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

They do work now.  And look good.
Tell your wife to put a small amount of Blue Cheese or Roquefort on top of her fillet next time.  Yummy.


----------



## txpgapro (May 17, 2005)

I like that juicy MR one.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 17, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> They do work now.  And look good.
> Tell your wife to put a small amount of Blue Cheese or Roquefort on top of her fillet next time.  Yummy.



She did say that Blue Cheese would have been better!! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 17, 2005)

Greg the strip was cooked to my liking for sure!!  Man that looked great!


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":3o77xfcb]They do work now.  And look good.
> Tell your wife to put a small amount of Blue Cheese or Roquefort on top of her fillet next time.  Yummy.



She did say that Blue Cheese would have been better!! :!:[/quote:3o77xfcb]
Try the Roquefort also... Very similar to Blue (but different). It's a French goats milk cheese.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 17, 2005)

Yum Yum Dude!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2005)

Great looking steak Greg! All the pics looked great! Hey Larry........wheres my rub?????


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2005)

Gotta say ..that steak was perfect to me...I might go a minute more next time, but not much longer than that.


----------



## Shawn White (May 17, 2005)

Those steaks look great Greg, nics pics too!


----------

